# Grass Carp added to life list 3/31



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Pretty awesome surprise while panfishing on a relative's lake. I was using a 1/64 oz jig tipped with half a butter worm under bobber... 6# line... and caught the 32" White Amur. Epic fight, no net, amazed I was able to get my hands under it to hoist onto shore. More photos and complete story on my blog... but that was the short version!


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done! I have yet to catch a grass carp but have seen one caught before. Did he try to beat you to death when it was finally on the bank?


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice fish! To catch them regularly bread fished on the bottom balled up on a sturdy hook is the way to go. Caught four in one day during Labor Day weekend last year.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Great Fish


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Nice catch!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Cool seeing another female out fishing for carp!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Nice fish! I rarely see anyone target them or intentionally catch them. I know a small pond that has some. I fished for two days before I finally got one. I could see them swimming around everywhere but they could see the hook and line and were skittish. I got one with a clear casting bobber and a floating piece of bagel. I finally hooked and lander a 54"er.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow nice

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

